# Wearing my boyfriend's pj's



## msbard90 (Jun 11, 2009)

I have always been into wearing my boyfriends bed clothes. There's some sort of comfort/ intimacy/ eroticism behind it. Not only that, but I look super cute in them. I know there has to be someone who agrees with me. So, let's post some pics of us in our significant other's pj's!!


----------



## nikola090 (Jun 11, 2009)

massive belly! only compering you, thin some years ago...


----------



## Tooz (Jun 11, 2009)

I can't fit into my boyfriend's PJs :\


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 11, 2009)

lol those were the biggest ones i could find... he's 6'2 150 lbs lol it was hard to find something to wear at his apartment  he'll just be a lil pissed when he comes home tonite to find out that theres no way his boxers are coming off of me unless i cut them haha!!!!!


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 11, 2009)

nikola090 said:


> massive belly! only compering you, thin some years ago...



funny thing is, this whole get up (aka my fave shirt/boxers of my boyfriend's) was extremely gigantic on me at one time... lol its so funny what happens in just a few years! I'm lovin it <33


----------



## rocketsci (Jun 11, 2009)

With those curves and that smile i think you would look cute in anything


----------



## Emma (Jun 12, 2009)

They look cute on you, but I can't imagine they'd look even remotely sexy on a guy


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow... they look terrific on you
And such a cute belly


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 12, 2009)

Lol it's just a tee shirt and boxers. My boyfriend is significantly thin lol, so on him it just looks like regular clothes you'd wear to bed. Nothing sexy, just regular.


----------



## palndrm (Jun 12, 2009)

great pics, great gain! that's what have a baby will do to ya. Very nice soft flabbiness


----------



## nikola090 (Jun 13, 2009)

I see that all people have skinny boyfriends...it's difficult find a right pj for everyone


----------



## Tracii (Jun 13, 2009)

Simply adrorable! You look awesome.Great idea too I must try that.LOL


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 13, 2009)

hahah that does look like fun!! I will do it !! posting a bit later!!


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 13, 2009)

see i knew it would catch on  ... lol half the fun is barely fitting in them!


----------



## Nspens (Jun 13, 2009)

now thats someething to wake up to?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 13, 2009)

ok here is mine,.. no way his undies fit me,... but I got them over my legs it was the ass, hips and belly that was the issue!! And a wifebeater,... ughh LOL 

View attachment DSC01404.JPG


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 13, 2009)

aww so super cute barb i love it!!! it's a fun time now isn't it


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 13, 2009)

yes it was fun!!


----------



## VVET (Jun 13, 2009)

Women crossdressing, yum. And tight clothing to boot(y):smitten:


----------



## Weeze (Jun 13, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I can't fit into my boyfriend's PJs :\



you know... i'm not sure that's a problem here...


----------



## Tracii (Jun 13, 2009)

Barb you look oh so cute OMG!


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 13, 2009)

tracii's turn  lol


----------



## Chef (Jun 14, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> ok here is mine,.. no way his undies fit me,... but I got them over my legs it was the ass, hips and belly that was the issue!! And a wifebeater,... ughh LOL



Help! I'm all out of rep!


----------



## Saxphon (Jun 14, 2009)

MsBard and Barb just goes to prove my point, that a beautiful woman can look sexy in whatever they wear. Barb, I would to have LOVED to have been there when you were trying to pull those shorts up on you - that would have been a very beautiful sight. See the problem with any ladies wearing some pj's around me, I might not even remember what they would look like on you (cause you wouldn't be in them long enough for me to remember .....)

Now, I know for a fact that NONE of you here could ever wear my pj's ....NONE.


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (Jun 14, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> Lol it's just a tee shirt and boxers. My boyfriend is significantly thin lol, so on him it just looks like regular clothes you'd wear to bed. Nothing sexy, just regular.




Thats how my boyfriend is but its so werid because I fit in his shirts, I never tried his pants because I know better but I do wear his shirts. I wore his Wolverine boxers and Spider-Man shirt to bed once lol that was cute.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 14, 2009)

Chef said:


> Help! I'm all out of rep!


Thats OK Chef, you can owe me a favor instead 



Tracii said:


> Barb you look oh so cute OMG!


hehehe ty Traci!df





Saxphon said:


> MsBard and Barb just goes to prove my point, that a beautiful woman can look sexy in whatever they wear. Barb, I would to have LOVED to have been there when you were trying to pull those shorts up on you - that would have been a very beautiful sight. See the problem with any ladies wearing some pj's around me, I might not even remember what they would look like on you (cause you wouldn't be in them long enough for me to remember .....)
> 
> Now, I know for a fact that NONE of you here could ever wear my pj's ....NONE.


Thank you Saxphon!! You are always very good to us all!! ANd I would love to try on your PJ's Bring em on!LOL


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 14, 2009)

i used to be able to wear my bfs PJs when i was maybe 20. in order to do that now i'd have to take out scissors and turn the entire thing into a fringe treatment *waits for sexy webvisual to kick in*


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Jun 15, 2009)

Huh. I would think whoever my girlfriend will be would have trouble with the whole notion of wearing my pjs, since I almost always just keep the clothes I wear during the day on.....

Maybe it would give me reason to start wearing actual pjs again, though....


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 16, 2009)

i could see some trouble in that...


----------



## Saxphon (Jun 17, 2009)

Thank you Saxphon!! You are always very good to us all!! ANd I would love to try on your PJ's Bring em on!LOL[/QUOTE]

Barb, you could NEVER wear my pj's .........

........ cause I don't wear any ....... (wink)


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 17, 2009)

Saxphon said:


> Thank you Saxphon!! You are always very good to us all!! ANd I would love to try on your PJ's Bring em on!LOL



Barb, you could NEVER wear my pj's .........

........ cause I don't wear any ....... (wink)[/QUOTE]

hahaha! I sleep naked also,.. but the before bed, after the clothes come off,... no undies? no tank top nothing?


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 18, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Barb, you could NEVER wear my pj's .........
> 
> ........ cause I don't wear any ....... (wink)



hahaha! I sleep naked also,.. but the before bed, after the clothes come off,... no undies? no tank top nothing?[/QUOTE]

Barb, the man said no! (wink wink)


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jun 18, 2009)

Awww...what a cute idea for a thread topic!

You lovely ladies both look great in your BF's PJs. :happy:


And your guys should feel lucky to have you in their lives.

I don't remember the last time I wore actual PJs to bed. I usually just wear my boxer briefs. If I'm out traveling and sharing a hotel room with someone, then I'll toss on a t-shirt and shorts, so I don't horrify whoever's sharing the room with me.:happy:


Dennis


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 19, 2009)

I could just imagine wearing boxer briefs in my boyfriend's size. FUGGEDDABOUTIT!!!! That just wouldn't happen, I would have to do the "shredding treatment" spoken of earlier. Those boxers magically fit, but no other pair nor his pj pants do... I just think those are just stretchier and bigger than all the rest... It made me sad to try to try on the other things  Then he notices when I stretch them out and gets mad lol...


----------



## Saxphon (Jun 20, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> I could just imagine wearing boxer briefs in my boyfriend's size. FUGGEDDABOUTIT!!!! That just wouldn't happen, I would have to do the "shredding treatment" spoken of earlier. Those boxers magically fit, but no other pair nor his pj pants do... I just think those are just stretchier and bigger than all the rest... It made me sad to try to try on the other things  Then he notices when I stretch them out and gets mad lol...



MsBard, if you wanted to come over and try on my boxers (3X), and they were to stretch a little, it wouldn't bother me. I could never get mad at such a cute lady.

The invite is to you too, Barb ..... (wink)


----------



## Tooz (Jun 20, 2009)

krismiss said:


> you know... i'm not sure that's a problem here...



Haha, I know, but I mean I literally could no get them on my body.


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 20, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Haha, I know, but I mean I literally could no get them on my body.



Dude.

Leg warmers.

It's all good.


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 20, 2009)

Saxphon said:


> MsBard, if you wanted to come over and try on my boxers (3X), and they were to stretch a little, it wouldn't bother me. I could never get mad at such a cute lady.
> 
> The invite is to you too, Barb ..... (wink)



uh oh barb!!! you know what this means?!? hahah


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 20, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Dude.
> 
> Leg warmers.
> 
> It's all good.





msbard90 said:


> uh oh barb!!! you know what this means?!? hahah



I laughed so hard when i read that!! great idea!! too funny REP on that!


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 20, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I laughed so hard when i read that!! great idea!! too funny REP on that!



me too! lmfao!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 20, 2009)

Saxphon said:


> MsBard, if you wanted to come over and try on my boxers (3X), and they were to stretch a little, it wouldn't bother me. I could never get mad at such a cute lady.
> 
> The invite is to you too, Barb ..... (wink)



3X i might be able to fit into mu hubbys are xl in boxers,... but a large in boxer briefs,... but the briefs stretch WAY more!! let me go out them on!! LMAO brb


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 20, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> 3X i might be able to fit into mu hubbys are xl in boxers,... but a large in boxer briefs,... but the briefs stretch WAY more!! let me go out them on!! LMAO brb



we should find boxers so big that i fit in one leg and you fit in the other and post lol


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 20, 2009)

hahah see these fit alittle more,.. half over my ass and hips and belly top is stretchedddddddd over my boobs and barely my belly LMAO too muc 

View attachment DSC01454.JPG


View attachment DSC01450.JPG


View attachment DSC01455.JPG


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 20, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> hahah see these fit alittle more,.. half over my ass and hips and belly top is stretchedddddddd over my boobs and barely my belly LMAO too muc



you inspire me to post more pics! Updates tomorrow!!!


----------



## Tracii (Jun 21, 2009)

I tried some of his on tonight and it was soo funny.He came in the bedroom and I was trying to get into his boxers he said OMG what are you doing?
He tried to help me get them on and started laughing then I started laughing.
There was no way so I tried some of his PJ pants and couldn't get them over my hips.He was afraid I was going to rip the legs out of his favorite pair.
He asked again why and I showed him the thread here and he said Oh I see and said you ladies looked very cute in your guys PJ's.
Well I tried but it ain't happening.
I still may try when he's not here and snap a silly pic.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 21, 2009)

Tracii said:


> I tried some of his on tonight and it was soo funny.He came in the bedroom and I was trying to get into his boxers he said OMG what are you doing?
> He tried to help me get them on and started laughing then I started laughing.
> There was no way so I tried some of his PJ pants and couldn't get them over my hips.He was afraid I was going to rip the legs out of his favorite pair.
> He asked again why and I showed him the thread here and he said Oh I see and said you ladies looked very cute in your guys PJ's.
> ...



hahahha good job!! my man was angry too ,.. you know what i say ,.. fuck em!!! LOL


----------



## Tracii (Jun 21, 2009)

He wasn't mad at all and thought it was a cute/funny idea.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 21, 2009)

Tracii said:


> He wasn't mad at all and thought it was a cute/funny idea.



 good!


----------



## nikola090 (Jun 21, 2009)

and we'll wait for the update!


----------



## alkonttt (Jun 21, 2009)

nikola090 said:


> and we'll wait for the update!


:happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## Tracii (Jun 21, 2009)

Well thought I give it a try found these two PJ pants way back in his closet so if I ripped them maybe he wouldn't notice.LOL.He wears a medium and I sure don't!Too funny




[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 22, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Well thought I give it a try found these two PJ pants way back in his closet so if I ripped them maybe he wouldn't notice.LOL.He wears a medium and I sure don't!Too funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahahah too damn cute!! love it!!


----------



## Tracii (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks Barb.LOL.
I popped the button off the one on the right trying to get them off.:doh:
Had to find it first and then sew it back on.I was laughing the whole time.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 22, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Thanks Barb.LOL.
> I popped the button off the one on the right trying to get them off.:doh:
> Had to find it first and then sew it back on.I was laughing the whole time.



LMFAO hahaha sewing even look at you!! you are funny!! a medium? i could make it over my legs i think thats about it!


----------



## Tracii (Jun 22, 2009)

It was hard as hell to get them on believe me, still couldn't get them up all the way my ass got in the way.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 22, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> LMFAO hahaha sewing even look at you!! you are funny!! a medium? i could make it over my legs i think thats about it!



mmmmmmm i know LOL HOT!!!


----------



## Tracii (Jun 22, 2009)

LMAO I thought I was going to rip the legs just trying to get them on.Sure as hell wasn't going to try to sit down in them!!
Maybe try his tighty whitey panties on too I am just that bold.Ha Ha.
He hates when I tell him go get his panties out of the dryer.


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 23, 2009)

awesome participation ;P


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 23, 2009)

New pictures, as promised (i know nik has been waiting lol ;P)

this is my boyfriends fave bed time outfit... lol i destroyed the waist band on those pants oops.... maybe i'm getting bigger


----------



## nikola090 (Jun 23, 2009)

ah ah, have u seen that I'm online! yes waiting and satisfied!
but think that you can't destroy all the pj's of your boy!!


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 23, 2009)

don't you worry, i'm finished  now its on to yours!


----------



## nikola090 (Jun 23, 2009)

ah ah, think that mine is also smaller that this :doh:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 23, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> New pictures, as promised (i know nik has been waiting lol ;P)
> 
> this is my boyfriends fave bed time outfit... lol i destroyed the waist band on those pants oops.... maybe i'm getting bigger



Will you come and destroy the waist band on my pj's as well?


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 23, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> Will you come and destroy the waist band on my pj's as well?



you would like that...


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 23, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> you would like that...



My way of saying you look fantastic


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 23, 2009)

aww thanks  i;m just teasing you, you know


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 23, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> aww thanks  i;m just teasing you, you know



I guessed so, but I'm such a nevrotic, I had to reply to make sure you didn't think I was some obsessed stalker, camping in your garden or something


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 23, 2009)

uh oh, I had better hide then.... You never know who will be popping out of my garden!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 23, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> uh oh, I had better hide then.... You never know who will be popping out of my garden!



Before going to bed, and putting on your boyfriend's pj's (which, btw, you look amazing in!!!), check the windows, make sure everything's all right in the garden. FA's may be all over the place


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 23, 2009)

hrmm... mainly you lol and all the little cameras


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 23, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> New pictures, as promised (i know nik has been waiting lol ;P)
> 
> this is my boyfriends fave bed time outfit... lol i destroyed the waist band on those pants oops.... maybe i'm getting bigger



heheh you ruined them!! But you looked really cute in the process hahaha!


----------



## Tracii (Jun 24, 2009)

These pics are just too cute! msbard you are quite a hottie! What a great thread.


----------



## Saxphon (Jun 26, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> hahah see these fit alittle more,.. half over my ass and hips and belly top is stretchedddddddd over my boobs and barely my belly LMAO too muc



These are some cute pics Barb. But, you never said what size they were. Clearly, there is too much sexy woman for any pair of shorts to handle.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 26, 2009)

Saxphon said:


> These are some cute pics Barb. But, you never said what size they were. Clearly, there is too much sexy woman for any pair of shorts to handle.



the undies and shirts were a large


----------



## Saxphon (Jun 26, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> New pictures, as promised (i know nik has been waiting lol ;P)
> 
> this is my boyfriends fave bed time outfit... lol i destroyed the waist band on those pants oops.... maybe i'm getting bigger



Gee, I missed a lot this week (my computer was down). MsBard, I mentioned earlier, no one should never get mad at you for adding a little extra 'stretch' to their waistbands. And yes, you are looking a little bigger here in these pics. Very nice, I might add. Your BF needs to be reminded how lucky he is.

Thanks for sharing these beautiful pics.


----------



## Saxphon (Jun 26, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> the undies and shirts were a large



Hmmm, I guess then you would need to get a whole lot bigger if you were to stretch out my 3x's (wink).


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 26, 2009)

Saxphon said:


> Hmmm, I guess then you would need to get a whole lot bigger if you were to stretch out my 3x's (wink).



Babe ,.. any bigger and my belly would just burst haha like a party ballon!


----------



## Tracii (Jun 27, 2009)

Barb we will need pics of that.LOL


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 27, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Barb we will need pics of that.LOL



you got it!! Tomorrow is goin to be a pic day for me!! I will put the busting thru his undies pic in there !! he wont be happy about it,.. but who cares!! I buy them anyways hahaha!!


----------



## Saxphon (Jun 27, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> you got it!! Tomorrow is goin to be a pic day for me!! I will put the busting thru his undies pic in there !! he wont be happy about it,.. but who cares!! I buy them anyways hahaha!!



Oh well, there goes the day for me. I wont get anything done outside - I'll be stuck inside, glued to my computer, awaiting these new photos. Just sitting here in hopes of getting my 'sexy Barb' fix for the day ......

And worth every minute I will be sitting here ........


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 27, 2009)

Saxphon said:


> Oh well, there goes the day for me. I wont get anything done outside - I'll be stuck inside, glued to my computer, awaiting these new photos. Just sitting here in hopes of getting my 'sexy Barb' fix for the day ......
> 
> And worth every minute I will be sitting here ........



hahaha oh stop it!! go tend the garden brat, I will IM you when I post them  promise:kiss2:


----------



## Tracii (Jun 27, 2009)

My big butt is planted until I see those pics Barb.
Here's proof LOL.




[/IMG]


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 27, 2009)

Ok so these are his MEDIUMS LMFAO they ripped at the seems on the side trying to pull it up alittle more over my hips/ass and belly the med shirt wouldnt go over my boobs,.. so no top sorry LOL 

View attachment DSC01483.JPG


View attachment DSC01481.JPG


----------



## Tracii (Jun 27, 2009)

LMAO Barb you are brutal!!!!
Are you a plummer by any chance?LMAO
Those poor PJ's


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 27, 2009)

Tracii said:


> LMAO Barb you are brutal!!!!
> Are you a plummer by any chance?LMAO
> Those poor PJ's



hahaa I know right!! Horrid!! completely horrid!! now i am goin to delete them LOL


----------



## ecortez766 (Jun 29, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> hahaa I know right!! Horrid!! completely horrid!! now i am goin to delete them LOL


Please dont delete them!!!! You look fabulous in them.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 29, 2009)

ecortez766 said:


> Please dont delete them!!!! You look fabulous in them.



awww thanks! I would delete them if I could, but after I posted them , I had to go out, so i missed my "edit" time LOL Much appreciated anyways!


----------



## Tracii (Jul 1, 2009)

Barb those pics are just so freakin' hot, they are classics for sure!!
Oh and does you guy know you tormented his shorts?LOL


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 1, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Barb those pics are just so freakin' hot, they are classics for sure!!
> Oh and does you guy know you tormented his shorts?LOL



thank you babe!! Yes he knows , but they were his Mediums , so he didnt care LOL


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 2, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Ok so these are his MEDIUMS LMFAO they ripped at the seems on the side trying to pull it up alittle more over my hips/ass and belly the med shirt wouldnt go over my boobs,.. so no top sorry LOL



oh barb! Might I add you are absolutely stunning topless  (droooollll!!!!!)


----------



## Tracii (Jul 2, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> oh barb! Might I add you are absolutely stunning topless  (droooollll!!!!!)



I agree nice puppies Barb.


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 2, 2009)

Tracii said:


> I agree nice puppies Barb.



nice belly, dear


----------



## Tracii (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks so much msbard.
Here is what I'm wearing to bed tonight glad he isn't here LOL.
kinda cool and want to stay warm.Yeah right!!



[/IMG]


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 4, 2009)

oh traci, put some fitting pj's on ya flirt


----------



## Tracii (Jul 4, 2009)

Msbard all I have are night gowns and I hate to wear them IN the bed. I'm too big for all my other PJ's and too big for his too.LOL
ME A FLIRT? Oh come now!!
Oh Crap! I just noticed an unpainted toenail that is so wrong.


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 7, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Msbard all I have are night gowns and I hate to wear them IN the bed. I'm too big for all my other PJ's and too big for his too.LOL
> ME A FLIRT? Oh come now!!
> Oh Crap! I just noticed an unpainted toenail that is so wrong.



oh you fatty girl, what am I gonna do with you haha.... and yes i think we both need some pedicures


----------



## Amazinggoddess73 (Jul 21, 2009)

So my guy and I were looking on this thread and saw this and so we decided to try it out. As you can see it was an EPIC FAIL!! But we both got a good laugh and realized that my calves are indeed as fat as his thighs!:eat2: 

View attachment epic fail 002.JPG


----------



## Tracii (Jul 22, 2009)

Yep Failus Maximus! But soo very cute!


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 22, 2009)

good try


----------



## Rich P (Jul 22, 2009)

Amazinggoddess73 said:


> So my guy and I were looking on this thread and saw this and so we decided to try it out. As you can see it was an EPIC FAIL!! But we both got a good laugh and realized that my calves are indeed as fat as his thighs!:eat2:



lol - beautiful fat sexy thighs - only wish i was the bf :kiss2:


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 23, 2009)

Question:

I don't wear pj's....so what exactly do I get my lady friends to wear in order to contribute to this thread?


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 23, 2009)

i don't know, your speedo?? jk


----------



## Tracii (Jul 24, 2009)

OOOOO Speedos!!
KH model them first please.K?


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 24, 2009)

Tracii said:


> OOOOO Speedos!!
> KH model them first please.K?



Do boxer briefs count? lol


----------



## Amazinggoddess73 (Jul 25, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Do boxer briefs count? lol



My guy doesnt wear pj's either. I tried, but failed to put on his boxer briefs. SO I would have to say yes they do count!


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 25, 2009)

Amazinggoddess73 said:


> My guy doesnt wear pj's either. I tried, but failed to put on his boxer briefs. SO I would have to say yes they do count!



Ok then, give me 2 weeks ;-)


----------



## ecortez766 (Jul 25, 2009)

Amazinggoddess73 said:


> So my guy and I were looking on this thread and saw this and so we decided to try it out. As you can see it was an EPIC FAIL!! But we both got a good laugh and realized that my calves are indeed as fat as his thighs!:eat2:



From what it looks like they might be just a little bigger. Which is to me amazingly hot.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 26, 2009)

Amazinggoddess73 said:


> So my guy and I were looking on this thread and saw this and so we decided to try it out. As you can see it was an EPIC FAIL!! But we both got a good laugh and realized that my calves are indeed as fat as his thighs!:eat2:



love your panties how damn cute and comfy looking!!


----------



## Amazinggoddess73 (Jul 29, 2009)

ecortez766 said:


> From what it looks like they might be just a little bigger. Which is to me amazingly hot.



You know I think that your right!! I think they are bigger, As a matter of fact I know that they are because when he put them back on they barely fit him they were too stretched out... Oooops my bad, but he loved it so its all good!!

PS thanks Barb!!


----------



## tioobs (Jul 30, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> New pictures, as promised (i know nik has been waiting lol ;P)
> 
> this is my boyfriends fave bed time outfit... lol i destroyed the waist band on those pants oops.... maybe i'm getting bigger



Oh my god, so sexy :eat2:


----------



## tioobs (Jul 30, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> I have always been into wearing my boyfriends bed clothes. There's some sort of comfort/ intimacy/ eroticism behind it. Not only that, but I look super cute in them. I know there has to be someone who agrees with me. So, let's post some pics of us in our significant other's pj's!!


I confirm you look cute in PJ's


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Aug 6, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> I have always been into wearing my boyfriends bed clothes. There's some sort of comfort/ intimacy/ eroticism behind it. Not only that, but I look super cute in them. I know there has to be someone who agrees with me. So, let's post some pics of us in our significant other's pj's!!



Lucky boyfriend. You have come a long way, Dream Girl.


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Aug 6, 2009)

You are beautiful and sexy. Thank you for sharing your pictures. 


BarbBBW said:


> hahah see these fit alittle more,.. half over my ass and hips and belly top is stretchedddddddd over my boobs and barely my belly LMAO too muc


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Aug 6, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Ok so these are his MEDIUMS LMFAO they ripped at the seems on the side trying to pull it up alittle more over my hips/ass and belly the med shirt wouldnt go over my boobs,.. so no top sorry LOL


Whoosh! Turned me on sooooooooooooooo much.


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 6, 2009)

Ted Michael Morgan said:


> You are beautiful and sexy. Thank you for sharing your pictures.





Ted Michael Morgan said:


> Whoosh! Turned me on sooooooooooooooo much.



thank you Ted!! haha it was alot of fun!


----------



## msbard90 (Aug 8, 2009)

hell yeah barb


----------

